
Lean Startup Guide to Building Software For Normals - bjonathan
http://matchbookit.tumblr.com/post/3965672288/lean-startup-guide-to-building-software-for-normals
======
hsmyers
All I could think of as I read this was that here were two guys that had
figured out a very good way to invest in their own normal behavior (i.e. go
out, drink, take phone numbers etc.) sort of a entrepreneurial version of
'getting paid to do something I love...'

------
theoj
"We also used the dating site HowAboutWe.com to go on dates so we had the
undivided attention of a female for market research. No judgment; we paid for
dinner."

Interesting way to go about collecting market research. Though I have to
wonder if some of the ladies didn't resent having a date with your future app
rather than you.

~~~
cosgroveb
My girlfriend tells me about the worst date she ever had. The guy was
handsome, well dressed, took her out to a nice place... But it turned out to
be a pitch for financial advising!

This kind of bait-and-switch is not OK. I hope that they were very upfront
with the girls they took out because despite the fact that they paid for
dinner (or were "treated to a full date" as feldon says below) when people go
out on dates they expect it to be, well, a date.

------
hfinney
The text is totally invisible on my iPad.

~~~
Jschwa
Disqus was covering the text for some reason so I removed it. Thanks for
pointing that out.

